# Found pump



## gwoodcat (Jul 1, 2011)

airhead said:


> April 22 we found a Pump at Shoshone. It misses its owner. Pleasecontact me so the pump can go home


Did it look like it had been there awhile? We lost one there end of last season..


----------



## airhead (Aug 2, 2007)

gwoodcat said:


> Did it look like it had been there awhile? We lost one there end of last season..


The pump was sitting at the put in. What did yours look like just to make sure.


----------

